# Looking for pics of cockapoos 35lbs or bigger



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

Our 6 month old pup is now 24 lbs. The breeder expected he would be 35 lbs or a bit larger when full grown. Does anyone have pics of a cockapoo that large? Would love to see them so as to get some idea of what our growing little guy's size will end up being. Thanks from Vancouver BC


----------



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

Even 30 lbs would be nice to look at just to get a rough idea of Oli's size.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think Donna's Jake is in the 30lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dawn's Dudley is a big lad too, I think.
And Nellie'smum got a pup from a standard x cocker... she hasn't posted for a while.
How big was the poodle in Oli's breeding?


----------



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

The poodle if I remember correctly was about knee height on me 5'9"
The mom was an American Spaniel. As mentioned in another post Oli's legs are very long, especially the rears. We anticipate his body will catch up to those legs.
So he will most definitely have some more growing to do. The 24,000 dollar question is "How Much?"


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha a big pup!! He looks gorgeous - watch your shoes!! 
Christine's poppy & Boycie are both quite big....I'm hopeless with weights.
Ralph = human knee height & just lift-able (English x miniature)
Ruby = smaller  below knee height & lift-able with one arm, you can scoop her right up!!(american x toy)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good thought Tracey about Boycie and Poppy...
Check out this thread
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10550
I think Boycie is towards the end page 17 or 18 or so - 33lbs at one year  and every ounce of him totally gorgeous


----------



## Gizmobradley (Dec 22, 2020)

jayfield said:


> Our 6 month old pup is now 24 lbs. The breeder expected he would be 35 lbs or a bit larger when full grown. Does anyone have pics of a cockapoo that large? Would love to see them so as to get some idea of what our growing little guy's size will end up being. Thanks from Vancouver BC


This is my six month cockapoo people don't believe he's a cockapoo










Tinman said:


> Haha a big pup!! He looks gorgeous - watch your shoes!!
> Christine's poppy & Boycie are both quite big....I'm hopeless with weights.
> Ralph = human knee height & just lift-able (English x miniature)
> Ruby = smaller  below knee height & lift-able with one arm, you can scoop her right up!!(american x toy)


----------

